# Re: Ultra Male Rx Liver Toxicity



## yuyigear (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Ultra Male Rx Liver Toxicity*

Hello fellows...

I have been taking ultra male for about 3 weeks or so, I recently did a blood test and my liver enzyme ALT was at 41.8 which is considered slightly out of range. Could this be because of the Ultra Male? My free testosterone is at 1.47 ng/ml which according to my lab normal ranges for addults 20-49 years is 0.09-0.43 ng/ml. I don't understand how my free test could be this high, but if these figures are correct the ultra male rx is rocking the hell out of it. 

Im a little concerned with my liver and I want to get some feedback from the experts. In addition to these levels, my tiglicerides and Cholesterol are also slightly out of range which may also affect liver enzymes. Is this ALT range something to be concerned about? Should I stop this? 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 25, 2012)

Were you taking anything else?


----------



## oufinny (Jan 25, 2012)

Elevated liver values could be from so many things.  Do you drink a lot and often?  Do you take medication that can put strain on the liver?  Do you have other environmental factors to consider that could cause this?  There are a bunch of medications that can be hard on the liver, tylenol being one of the worst.  If you are taking a lot daily, that could be what is causing the red flag.  You can always throw in some tUDCA to help with that and I am sure it will help bring it down.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 25, 2012)

Also, what is your total test?  Free test can easily be raised though that is quite high; DAA and nettle root are known for skyrocketing free test.


----------



## yuyigear (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you fellows for your answers. I am not taking anything else. Not tylenol or any kind of acetaminophen. All i take are basic supplements like fish oil, vitamins, antioxidants and gynko for the memory (idk if i spelled it correctly) the enzymes are not that high and they are only a few points from normal ranges. Im just concerned whether or not this test booster could be stressing my liver. There is not much documentation and feedback on it, so i thought about asking here. Im taking milk thistle  now and see if it improves. I will be conducting more blood tests to see if there is anything else. In regards to the free test i didnt calculate the other one, i will call ths lab to see if they can look into it and i will post again. Thank u so much!  


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=25.935895,-80.299120


----------



## yuyigear (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh and i dont drink at all. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=25.935908,-80.299118


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 25, 2012)

yuyigear said:


> Thank you fellows for your answers. I am not taking anything else. Not tylenol or any kind of acetaminophen. All i take are basic supplements like fish oil, vitamins, antioxidants and gynko for the memory (idk if i spelled it correctly) the enzymes are not that high and they are only a few points from normal ranges. Im just concerned whether or not this test booster could be stressing my liver. There is not much documentation and feedback on it, so i thought about asking here. Im taking milk thistle  now and see if it improves. I will be conducting more blood tests to see if there is anything else. In regards to the free test i didnt calculate the other one, i will call ths lab to see if they can look into it and i will post again. Thank u so much!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=25.935895,-80.299120



Nah your fine. The typical high protein diet of a bodybuilder can raise that....mine are like that too and I eat a ton. Do another test once your off everything and see how that one shows.


----------

